# 1 Pc 2 Spiele gleichzeitig spielen



## kress (15. Dezember 2013)

Hi Leute,

ich suche eine Möglichkeit, an einem Pc 2 Spiele gleichzeitig mit unterschiedlichen Eingabegeräten zu spielen. Die Idee ist, dass ich z.B. mit einem Controller ein Spiel spiele und jemand anders mit Tastatur und Maus ein anderes Spiel. (2 Monitore vorhanden, genug Leistung ja auch) Das Problem ist ja, dass eben nur 1 Spiel das "Hauptfenster" ist, sodass eben nur dieses Fenster die Eingabe empfängt. Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit, dass das "Nebenfenster" die Eingabe des Controllers empfängt?

Diesen Thread hab ich schon gefunden: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ng/25547-ein-pc-zwei-nutzer-gleichzeitig.html
Ist aber auch schon ein paar Jahre alt. Im Netz hab ich auch nur ältere Threads gefunden, da stand aber auch nichts Brauchbares.

Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn da jemand ne Lösung hat.

MfG Kress


----------



## ImpulseZ (15. Dezember 2013)

Ist mit einem zweitem Virtuellen OS möglich. Mit dem VMware Player sogar ziemlich einfach, es lässt sich in der laufenden VM angeschlossene Peripherie vom Host trennen, welche dann nur im Gast OS genutzt wird (funktioniert auch mit mehreren Tastaturen und Mäusen). Nachteil, du brauchst ein zweites Betriebssystem.


----------



## kress (15. Dezember 2013)

Wie meinst du das mit dem zweiten Betriebssystem? Das ich ein neues OS in einer VM aufsetzte und darin Spiele installiere ist kein Problem. 

Stellt sich aber auch noch die Frage, ob in einer VM Ware Player genug 3D Leistung vorhanden ist, um Spiele wie z.B. Assassins Creed zu spielen.


----------



## ImpulseZ (15. Dezember 2013)

Probieren geht über Studieren  Von der Grafikleistung sehe ich aber kaum Einbußen in einer VM, sofern ich sie nicht zu sehr im Host System belaste.

Edit: Mit zweitem Betriebssystem meine ich, dass Windows (was du wahrscheinlich nutzen möchtest) nicht kostenlos ist und auch auf der VM noch einmal aktiviert werden muss.


----------



## kress (15. Dezember 2013)

Ja, das ist kein Problem für mich. Was ich auch grade gefunden habe, ist diese Software: SoftXpand Duo - Download - CHIP

Ich denke, das werde ich auch mal probieren, das klingt sehr vielversprechend.


----------

